# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  با تست های ادبیات اینگونه رفتار کنید

## A . H

سلام 
چند هفته پیش بود که پشتیبان بنده یک پیشنهاد خوب در درس ادبیات به من داد . گفتند که بجای اینکه از اول تست های این درس رو بزنید در ازمون بیاید از اخر اینکار پیش ببرید بدین گونه که از تست 25 برسید به تست 16 سپس از تست 1 تا 15 ادامه بدید که این روش برای من خیلی موثر واقع شد . بیشترین تاثیری که این روش داره بنظره خودم حس ارامش بیشتر در جلسه ازمون هست . 
چون ادبیات اولین درس از مجموعه سوالات کنکور هست و اکثر داوطلبا با ادبیات کنکور رو شروع میکنن , اولین سوالی که با ادبیات شروع میکنند لغت هست که یک مبحث صرفا حفظی میباشد حال اگر داوطلب یک لحظه لغت معنی یادش بره ممکن تمرکزشو از دست بده و این خوب نیست در اول راه ! ولی اگه از اخر قضیه رو شروع کنیم با تست های قرابت روبرو میشیم تا تست 16 ام . حالا وقتی مغزمون اماده تره و اون استرس اولیه ( که طبیعی هست ) ازبین میره میتونیم 3 تست اول لغت رو مشاهده کنیم و به همین ترتیب ادامه بدیم تا اینکه اخرین مبحثی که تو این درس هست زبان فارسی میشه که چون تا اون لحظه تمام تست های ادبیات رو دیدیم میتونیم با تمرکز بیشتر به این مبحث پاسخ بدیم. 
نکته اول : تو ازمون ازمایشی پیشنهاد میکنم برای یکبار هم که شده این روش رو امتحان کنید به هر حال ازمون ازمایشی هستش و برای ازمون روش های متفاوت. 
نکته دوم : شما هم نکته ای / تجربه ای / روشی چیزی دارید بگید تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند.

----------


## MehranWilson

:/ باوا 4 تا قرابت و یه ارایه و همه لغات و تاریخ ادبیات بزن 50 درصد کاسبی تموم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir5119

> :/ باوا 4 تا قرابت و یه ارایه و همه لغات و تاریخ ادبیات بزن 50 درصد کاسبی تموم


پنجاه پنجاست ممکنه منفی هم بزنی :Yahoo (4): 
قرابت شانسیه شاید از 9 تا 4.5 تاشو درست بزنی

----------


## MehranWilson

> پنجاه پنجاست ممکنه منفی هم بزنی
> قرابت شانسیه شاید از 9 تا 4.5 تاشو درست بزنی


خب واسه همینه 4 تاشو مطمعنی بزن
بقیشم تضمینیه

----------


## A . H

up

----------


## mahbio

به نظرم روش خوبیه حتما امتحان می‌کنم چون خودم دقیقا سر ادبیات همین مشکل رو دارم قرابت رو خیلی خوب بلدم و لغت رو نه خیلی خوب برای همین همیشه با یه حس منفی شروع می‌کنم خیلی ممنون

----------


## A . H

up

----------


## A . H

از الان فرصت زیاد دارید حتما اینو امتحان کنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammadreza13

اینو شبطی قبل کنکور ویس گذاشت تو کانالش گفت اول قرابت بزنین
امسالم دهنشون سرویس قرابت های اول شخت بود من بدتر استرس گرفتم :/

----------


## Mr.me

بنده املا و زبان فارسی نخوندم و از 70 درصد موجود 60 زدم به نظرم بهترین روش اینه که به ترتیب برید کاملا عادت کردید البته خودتون امتحان کنید شاید جواب داد براتون

----------


## A . H

> بنده املا و زبان فارسی نخوندم و از 70 درصد موجود 60 زدم به نظرم بهترین روش اینه که به ترتیب برید کاملا عادت کردید البته خودتون امتحان کنید شاید جواب داد براتون


نه من از اذر تصمیم گرفتم که با همین شکلی که توضیح دادم بزنم عادت کردم تو کنکور هم همین مدلی زدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A . H

> اینو شبطی قبل کنکور ویس گذاشت تو کانالش گفت اول قرابت بزنین
> امسالم دهنشون سرویس قرابت های اول شخت بود من بدتر استرس گرفتم :/


زبان فارسی امسال تمام محاسبه های منو سر جلسه بهم زد ! فکر میکردم بیشتر بخوان از مبحث هایی بدن که جزء 5 مبحث اصلی نباشه! خیلی خوب شد که اخر از همه زدم! ( در واقع نتوستم به هیچکدوم جواب بدم  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## mohammadreza13

> زبان فارسی امسال تمام محاسبه های منو سر جلسه بهم زد ! فکر میکردم بیشتر بخوان از مبحث هایی بدن که جزء 5 مبحث اصلی نباشه! خیلی خوب شد که اخر از همه زدم! ( در واقع نتوستم به هیچکدوم جواب بدم  )


داداش کدوم ماه به دنیا اومدی؟
منم جاهای پرتشو خوندم گفتم شاید بخواد کلک بزنه
منم اتفاقا هیچ کدومو جواب ندادم

تو هم تست 1 ادبیات جواب ندادی؟ تاریخ ادبیات اولیو جواب ندادی همون نوسنده فرانسوی؟

----------


## A . H

> داداش کدوم ماه به دنیا اومدی؟
> منم جاهای پرتشو خوندم گفتم شاید بخواد کلک بزنه
> منم اتفاقا هیچ کدومو جواب ندادم
> 
> تو هم تست 1 ادبیات جواب ندادی؟ تاریخ ادبیات اولیو جواب ندادی همون نوسنده فرانسوی؟


دی ماه 
نه من همه ی واژگان رو جواب دادم تو تاریخ ادبیات هم سومی رو جواب ندادم ( نوع نثر ) 
املاء هم یکی غلط زدم یکی دیگه جواب ندادم
ولی خودمونیم چقدر شبیه همیم ! اون از درصدا کنکور  اینم از زبان فارسی! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A . H

up

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> پنجاه پنجاست ممکنه منفی هم بزنی
> قرابت شانسیه شاید از 9 تا 4.5 تاشو درست بزنی


قرابت واقعا سلیقه ای شده
آرایه بزنیم به جا قرابت ریسکش کمتره ولی خب اون وقت بیشتر میبره :Yahoo (77): 
از دستور هم غافل نشید اپشن خوبیه منتها یه کوچولو باید قرابتتون خوب باشه که بتونید جمله مرتب کنید

----------


## SinaMegapolis

من سوال شمارشی لغت و تاریخ ادبیات و دور اول نمیزنم میذارم دور دوم ولی بقیه به ترتیب میزنم
تا حالا هم پیش نیومده که سر سختی ادبیات استرس بگیرم
فقط یه بار سر زمان بندی استرس گرفتم 5 تا سوال ادبیات قلمچی تو 4 دقیقه زدم 4 تاش غلط شد :Yahoo (110):

----------

